# LMU vs Chapman



## LoopholeDa (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been accepted as a screenwriting major at both LMU and Chapman.   Does LMU have a good reputation?   Is one better than the other? 
Thank you for any information you can provide.


----------



## Cinematical (Mar 31, 2008)

Chapman is on the rise and already generates buzz on par with USC and NYU, though most of what I've heard relates to the production program.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 1, 2008)

Screenwriting is also a fantastic program here.


----------



## placebo (Apr 1, 2008)

I've been having this same discussion with myself. I've been accepted to Chapman and LMU for an MFA in screenwriting. Actually, I've made my decision to go to LMU (unless UCLA and USC decide they want me). What it came down to for me is that I want to be in Los Angeles. I feel like it will be easier to network in the city. Also, LMU's coursework appealed to me more than Chapman's, and I found that LMU's graduates seem to have better success at working in the industry (based on google and myspace searches). However, if I were a production major, I think I'd lean toward Chapman.


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 1, 2008)

Of course, Chapman's film school has existed for less than 2 decades, so that may skew some statistics.


----------



## drewbert (Apr 2, 2008)

hey loophole or anyone who got into lmu undergrad...

can you tell me what your statistics were? i still havent heard from them and im anxious to know whether or not i got in. i talked to the film department and they said that the acceptance rate was significantly lower than the rest of the school (15%) any help would be appreciated. thanks in advance.


----------



## LoopholeDa (Apr 2, 2008)

SAT:   2100
ACT: 30
UW GPA:   3.6
W GPA:  4.0+
 Excellent essays and recommendations.  Was accepted at both Chapman and LMU w/schollies.
Was notified of acceptance at both schools in
December.  Rejected from USC.


----------



## drewbert (Apr 3, 2008)

thanks.

my act wasnt as good as yours but my uw gpa is pretty similar and i had pretty good essays and letters. do you think i have a shot?


----------



## LoopholeDa (Apr 3, 2008)

it's hard to say.   The whole selection process seems like voodoo sometimes.  Hang in there.


----------

